
See no evil: two registrars issue half of world's 'rogue' drug domains - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/see-no-evil-2-regisrars-issue-half-of-worlds-rogue-online-drug-domains.ars
======
drucken
Who is LegitScript - they do not appear to be an arm of the law of any
jurisdiction or even a state-recognised watchdog?

Is there any reason these registrars should act on behalf of another private
organisation, especially one that is not even directly involved in the
business which they seek to effectively regulate?

Beyond those responsibilities required by law, I do not see how it could ever
be the responsibility of ICANN (or its delegates) to act as the enforcement
arm for the globes enterprises on the Internet...

This is a restart of the whole RIAA/MPAA/SOPA nonsense all over again but
applied to another industry. The laws already exist to pursue claims, even
globally. What is really being asked are the _transfer of costs and risks,
including legal_ to ICANN or any other organisation that would act in its
stead.

